# light strike?



## flag8r77 (Jun 24, 2008)

Breaking in a Kahr CW9 and had a couple light strikes today. One round had 2 strikes and wouldn't fire, another had only one mark and ended up taking it out. Ammo was Brazzer brass which I believe I've used before. 

What is the main cause of this? Should I just get rid of the ammo with light strikes on it? Is it a safety concern? Thanks!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

You tried any ammo besides that one brand? You might want to try some other brands. Also did you clean and lube the gun prior to using it? By your post I am to think that the weapon is new. You should always clean and lube a new weapon before it's maiden voyage.


----------



## flag8r77 (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes, it was cleaned and lubed after the last range visit.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

What parts did you lube and what type lube did you use.

Lube in a striker system can slow the striker down.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm a little confused, you said brass was 'used before'? As in this is a reload? 

FTF can be caused by impropperly seated primers (too little or too far crushing the anvil). 

If you get a missfire, wait a few mins before ejecting with the muzzle pointed downrange, wait for 'hangfire'.


----------

